# (Conformation) Will it be OK to jump with her sometimes?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

pasterns "almost touch the ground" at times. 

how do you know? that is a bit worrysome.

she's really cute. she's fat. nice shoulder, deep chest girth. bone a bit light for her girth. what's with the dark, almost black , ring at the top of her hoof? at the coronet band? I mean, her hoof is white, so it's sort of odd to have a dark band at the top. 

she is really cute, and I can imagine you'd fall in love. other than her being overweight, I don't see huge red flags regarding her conformation.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

The black on her hooves is just dirt. We washed her that day and it just ended up there 

Here I found a picture to describe what I mean about her pasterns (excuse my weird position please, that was two years ago ) I looked at other pictures of horses galloping and theirs seem to bend in a similar way, though. Maybe I'm overstressing. 









Here she is jumping..posting just for fun 









-Ereases a bunch of text-

I actually thought it through and decided I won't be buying her ): Yes, I love this horse dearly, but she is WAY out of my price range (the owner finally told me the price today). For that money, I could buy a rather sane, Medium-schooled sporthorse, who already has done shows. Of course she is very dear to me and in my heart she'd cost a lot more than any price, but.. yeah. The price is just too much.

Would still be good to know about the jumping though, out of curiosity.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

> Pasterns "almost touch the ground" at times.


I would be very concerned if they did NOT do this. It's normal flexion.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

:lol: I'm obviously over-thinking then. So there should be no problems with her jumping?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

In the first picture the front ones look a little long. They do seem to flex a tad more than normal but every horse is different.

I wouldn't give her a career as a top level jumper but she should be able to jump no problem.

I'm assuming she's young and wouldn't be jumping her that high (even free jumping) but I assume this wasn't a common occurrence.

Sorry it didn't work out but it sounds like it's for the best.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this shows more flex than I would say is normal












or . . not? now you've got ME thinking about this.

the horse I am currently riding has a bit too much flex in his fetlock/pastern. the farrier even commented on it. since I can never see myslef riding him at canter, I now wonder what they are going when we DO canter. (i ride alone 90% of the time these days)

however, that mare has a nice bascule over that jump.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Kyro said:


> The black on her hooves is just dirt. We washed her that day and it just ended up there
> 
> Here I found a picture to describe what I mean about her pasterns (excuse my weird position please, that was two years ago ) I looked at other pictures of horses galloping and theirs seem to bend in a similar way, though. Maybe I'm overstressing.
> 
> ...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how old is she? I'm guessing fairly young since she's pretty early in the graying process still (not that that necessarily means anything). Her pasterns look better in the 2013 than the 2012 photo, so I'm wondering if it was just a case of maturing into them?


----------

